

Google Says Its AI Catches 99.9 Percent of Gmail Spam - somerandomness
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/google-says-ai-catches-99-9-percent-gmail-spam/

======
petercooper
I have several domains forward to my main Gmail account through Mailgun and it
doesn't ever catch any spam from these (of which I receive a ton). I wonder if
spam filtering just ignores redirected mail because otherwise an innocent
party would get the blame/reputation hit.

------
DrScump
it's a moving target.

I've received _four_ different spam/phish emails in the past two days... all
in my _primary_ inbox.

~~~
thrownaway2424
Could be they rejected 4000+ other spams and phishings?

